# Cypriano de Rore versus Adrian Willaert tuff one hey ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i think these guys are '' same shoes size'' first of all , thus said & thus meaning in the same league none is greater than the other but i will says the following please listen.

Adrian Willaert works i have on singers pur 3 cd box set of willaert is highly incredible but De Rore seem more melodic straight foward , Willaert seem more dissonant...

Ishe so guess what im leaving the room and i coward on this question to be or not to be, un flamand vous le dirraient'' a flemish would says so?

Im looking for Flemish eminent musicologist succesor of herreveghe please sir rest in peace, i feel guilty for criticizing your gesualdo work of tenebrae responsoria but your lastest rendition of madrigals was interresting, hey i have honnor and dont wont to bash a dead man , i still have a soul and harness good karma these days , well amen to this thee profundis.

:tiphat: i saluted and honor the mighty skill of the flemish master, has a flemish pope :tiphat: of polyphony(sorry i had to end this post this silly, but it all about entertainement , i dont wont the reader to get borred out of respect, i wont to trown in some depth and pertinance hmm. yep end of the story.

I salute Talk classical Staff, heart and soul of flander artform of renaissance franco-flemish and i hail em , but this you allready know, music is food for the mind, and i happen to enjoy belgium complete meal, belgie l, benelux country .

p.s it all i would like to had one of my best friend of childhood i know since elementary school is a belgian a flemish dude half algerian, he a cool dude , some might says he is a nerd, but i happen to like nerds if nerds mean intellectuals.

Have a nice day friends , follower, friendly stranger of talk classical, benevolant op ect


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Very stimulating in depth review of Graindelavoix's da Rore CD here






Re Willaert, I got recently a concert recording of a Willaert concert by Ensemble Weser Renaissance, I thought it was fabulous, let me know if you want me to upload it for you.


----------

